# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from Ed @ EcoClassic

## ed @ ecoclassic

Hello all, 
I have bumped into this forum for some time while surfing, and decided to join. 
I am a partner in EcoClassic, we manufacture and supply double glazed windows to home owners and builders across Australia, but mainly in Victoria. 
We supply aluminium (EcoTech), thermally broken aluminium (EcoTherm) and PVC (EcoPlus)... our aluminium window rates best in WERS out of 7000 windows. And our prices are LOW. 
I live in Emerald in the Dandenongs with a wife and child, and 3 cats, 4 dogs, 3 horses and 6 budgies. I used to be a photographer many years ago and enjoy the digital format today.  I am hoping to upgrade my Nikon D100 to a D900 when they come out... :Biggrin:  
Please ask any window related questions and I will do my best to give you unbiased answers. :2thumbsup:  
Looking forward to a long and happy forum life... :Biggrin:    
Thanks
Ed

----------


## Kimt

Hi Ed, 
Don't i know you from somewhere???? How are you? I stumbled across this site whilst searching for 'Cheap Kitchen Renovation Idea' so i though i had better join to see what other ideas i can find. 
From Kim

----------


## ed @ ecoclassic

> Hi Ed, 
> Don't i know you from somewhere???? How are you? I stumbled across this site whilst searching for 'Cheap Kitchen Renovation Idea' so i though i had better join to see what other ideas i can find. 
> From Kim

  I can't recall you Kim... but I am getting old...  :Shock: 
Give me more info. 
Thanks
Ed

----------

